# Lange Hosen für den Bikepark



## MissSimplon (7. August 2014)

Hallo Mädels.

Ich brauche bitte mal einen Tipp. Oder mehrere ;-)

Hat einer von euch eine lange Hose für den Bikepark im Gebrauch?
Ich hatte mir mal eine bestellt, normal komme ich in Jerseys oder Hosen mit Herrengröße XS hin, oben an Taille und Hüfte passen die langen Hosen auch, die Länge ist auch okay aber am Oberschenkel sieht´s dann doch aus als hätte man 80 Kilo zu viel drauf… und da ist dann nur Luft drin...

Bei den Damenhosen bin ich unsicher was ich da nehmen könnte….

Ich bin knapp 1,60m bei 49 kg, normale Kleidergröße in Jeans ist Weite 27-29, je nach Schnitt, also ne 34/36.

Hat einer von euch so eine Pants im Gebrauch? Wenn ja welche? Welche Erfahrungen?

Ich bräuchte da eine für den Bikepark und die kühleren Tage…

Danke schonmal :-D


----------



## Ani (7. August 2014)

im Winter fahre ich meist mit einer Regenhose von Vaude, Drop Woman heißt die glaube ich. Darunter Skiwäsche und die Knieschoner, das ist dann aber auch schon eine richtig warme Angelegenheit. Dann habe ich mir noch eine Herrenhose von Zimtstern gekauft. In S ist sie mir grad lang genug, ich muss die Bundweitenverstellung aber komplett zu machen, dann gehts so grade und sie könnte auch etwas enger an den Oberschenkeln sitzen. Das wird bei dir aber wohl nicht mehr passen. Hast du die TLD Rev Woman schon ausprobiert? Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass die einen recht harten Stoff hat und dadurch sehr sperrig ist. Maloja hatte doch auch mal lange Freeridehosen im Angebot für Frauen, wobei die preislich schon echt gesalzen waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. August 2014)

Ich hab ne lange TLD, für den Winter. Im BIkepark hat mir ne kurze und Protektoren gereicht, aber war uach im Sommer das erste Mal im Bikepark und bin noch nicht so schnell, dass ich den Stoff als Abschürfschutz brauch 
Ansonsten gibt's die Rabbit von Platzangst glaub ich auch in lang. In kurz find ich die sehr angenehm, besitze ich zwei von,will sie mir demnächst in lang bestellen.


----------



## jazz_bln (8. August 2014)

Ich fahre auch im Winter mit kurzen Hosen, allerdings trage ich dann noch lange Thermo Tights drunter. Aktuell von Pearl Izumi.

Warum lange Hosen im Bike Park? (Brauche ich das auch?)


----------



## Ani (8. August 2014)

Nicht wirklich denke ich. Da man ja nicht selber hochstampelt wird einem halt nicht ganz so schnell warm wie bei einer Tour, daher kann man da eher mal zu einer langen Hose greifen.
Gut finde ich bei der Zimtstern das sie wasserabweisend ist. Sonst bekommt man bei Regen in Parks mit Sesselliften schnell einen nassen Hintern. Bei schlechten Wetter oder generell nassen Streckenverhältnissen fahre ich sehr gerne mit langer Hose. Nicht so sehr wegen der Wärme, das geht auch mit einer Tights unter der Shorts, sondern weil dann die Knieschoner nicht jedes mal so eingesaut sind.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. August 2014)

Ani schrieb:


> ... Sonst bekommt man bei Regen in Parks mit Sesselliften schnell einen nassen Hintern. ...


Hm, also bei Regen hatte ich am Geißkopf dann spätestens nach ein paar Metern Abfahrt auch ne nasse (und dreckige) Hose, da war halt nur das Hinsetzen im Seessellift ein kurzes "Iiiiih!" aber schlimmer isses auch nicht geworden...
Wenn die Hose also wirklich wasserdicht ist und das auch lange bleibt - dann egal ob kurz oder lang ein Vorteil...


----------



## MissSimplon (8. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten 

Mir geht's tatsächlich um den Schutz aufgrund des Materials. Da die TLD Pants zB schon aus sehr strapazierfähigem, festem Material sind, wäre die Art der Hosen für mich die erste Wahl.
Ich denke ich werde es mal mit der Rev Woman probieren, sonst evtl auch eine Jugendgröße.
Generell fahre ich auch mit kurzer Hose, aber auch gerade wenn man auch mal in den Bergen unterwegs ist, ist eine lange vielleicht gar nicht so übel. 
"Brauchen" ist also relativ, jeder so wie er mag 

Schöne Grüße


----------

